# apache does not start due mysql libmysqlclient.so...

## Fenixoid

Hi,

Yesterday, I upgraded mysql from portage. After I rebooted, apache does not start:

 *Quote:*   

> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so into server: libmysqlclient.so.15: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

libmysqlclient.so.15 is now a  symlink to libmysqlclient.so.15.0.0

I tried renaming libmysqlclient.so.15.0.0 to libmysqlclient.so.15, but still no effect.

Any ideas about this?

----------

## mose

Try to take a look here http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=35385

----------

## SuperMe

Sounds like your php library dependencies need updating. Try re-emerging php or run 'revdep-rebuild'. I'd go for the latter as it will resolve any other dependency problems you may have in other packages.

----------

## amar_

I had same problem last night .. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-529759.html

----------

## asiobob

you really need to do a revdep-rebuild -- the migration guide even says so. If fixes this sort of problem. Whilst emerging php will probably fix this instance of the issue, other software compiled with mysql support may not be fixed so you need to do a revdep-rebuild

----------

## Fenixoid

Heh, the mysql patch was ready in the same day, problem no longer exists  :Cool: 

----------

## gpstefansson

revdep-rebuild solved it for me. thanks guys!

----------

